# x-pipe is ON



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Here's a quick example of my setup with K&N CAI, stock headers, x-pipe, (resonator delete) and flowmaster super 40's!

It's short, but had to do it up good.

Dave



http://media.putfile.com/05-GTO--with-Flowmaster-Super-40s-and-X-Pipe


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey Dave! I checked it out at the house. Very short indeed but I get a good idea of what you were talking about. It actually doesn't sound too bad. Definatly had a performance note to it. Did you notice any gains after the install! I still want to hook up and take a look at it. I'll be over at 70th and Qst tomorrow @ 0930hrs. Let me know if you can meet up with me.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Hey C-

I'll be at work tomorrow, we'll have to meet up sometime soon though!

-Dave


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

What was the $$ amount of your custom Xpipe? Send a PM if need be!


----------

